# Newbe



## Silverfoxdiver (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi. I'm Mike.
Visiting BKK for the fourth time in a couple of weeks and travelling around.
I intend to look out for a place to settle.
I'm a diver so Phukhet and Koh Tao may be a possibility.
I have friends in BKK and other regions in the north.

Would like to network a bit with established ex-pats when I come over. November 3 for 14 days.

Mike


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved your post to the Thailand forum.


----------

